# New Buddy Belts, just arrived!!



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Yay! I had ordered new buddy belts last Friday and they arrived today!

I am so happy with the colors! The purple splash is so so soft. 
Mimi gets the purple splash, the green dogzilla is for Leo and the metallic blue ostrich is for mojo!! Lola got a new bb last fall she has yet to wear on a walk!

What do you all think? Oh and Mimi's bb tag came in too from etsy!





























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

OoohWaaah, very gorgeous!!!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Yay! I had ordered new buddy belts last Friday and they arrived today!
> 
> I am so happy with the colors! The purple splash is so so soft.
> Mimi gets the purple splash, the green dogzilla is for Leo and the metallic blue ostrich is for mojo!! Lola got a new bb last fall she has yet to wear on a walk!
> ...


I'd love to a picture of tiny Mimi with hers on! Love the splash color!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

LOVE them!!! I especially like the blue ostrich and I think it will look awesome on Mojo. I think we need a fashion show! I can't stop looking at them, they're so pretty.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks girls!!

Jayda, I ordered Mimi a size 2 and it's huge on her!! She will probably fit it in a month or so. I had Bryan weigh her the other day holding her on a scale and it said 2.2lbs, which I thought was crazy and now that the size 2 bb is ginormous, I really don't think that's right. She had a vet appt Monday, can't wait to see how much she weighs!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> LOVE them!!! I especially like the blue ostrich and I think it will look awesome on Mojo. I think we need a fashion show! I can't stop looking at them, they're so pretty.


Thanks! I love them too!! I'll try to snap some pics tomorrow for everyone!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

So cute! I really like the color of Mojo's! We needs pictures of them in the harnesses! A size 2 doesn't seem right to me for a baby! Chloe is a size 2 and she weighs 4 pounds! She's a skinny/tall 4 pounds, but still! What are her measurements? Chloe is 11.5 inches right behind her front legs. Chloe chewed through her BB on the first day we got it. I wonder if the nicer ones would be softer and she'd be less likely to chew through? What do you think?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

ljwilson said:


> So cute! I really like the color of Mojo's! We needs pictures of them in the harnesses! A size 2 doesn't seem right to me for a baby! Chloe is a size 2 and she weighs 4 pounds! She's a skinny/tall 4 pounds, but still! What are her measurements? Chloe is 11.5 inches right behind her front legs. Chloe chewed through her BB on the first day we got it. I wonder if the nicer ones would be softer and she'd be less likely to chew through? What do you think?


Oh Lindsay! I remember when Chloe did that!!! I was so sad! I bought a size 2 so she can grow into it, I don't think a size 1 would have lasted very long. I bought her a pink pinkaholic harness for now. I think she would chew through a BB right now, she chews everything in sight. 

If Chloe is still a chewer, I wouldn't get another BB, or at least only let her wear it when supervised by you. They can definitely be chewed through. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Oh Lindsay! I remember when Chloe did that!!! I was so sad! I bought a size 2 so she can grow into it, I don't think a size 1 would have lasted very long. I bought her a pink pinkaholic harness for now. I think she would chew through a BB right now, she chews everything in sight.
> 
> If Chloe is still a chewer, I wouldn't get another BB, or at least only let her wear it when supervised by you. They can definitely be chewed through.
> 
> ...


Then it definitely makes sense to get a size 2! They are too expensive to get one for her just to grow right out of. 

The weird things is that Chloe isn't a chewer at all! She's never chewed up anything besides the buddy belt. I love them, but I think I'll just take it as a sign that she didn't like it. I've ordered her a Susan Lanci harness, collar, and leash in puppy pink. We LOVE the harness and collar we bought from you! I got her a step in harness this time to see how we like it.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Those are beautiful!!! Great taste!!! 

Yeah, I agree. I've never seen the BB's in person, but judging by the pics with the measuring tape, a size 2 would swallow 2 lbs. She will probably grow into it, though. Looks like most of the 4/5 lbers. wear a size 2. The size 1 would probably even be big on her now.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

ljwilson said:


> Then it definitely makes sense to get a size 2! They are too expensive to get one for her just to grow right out of.
> 
> The weird things is that Chloe isn't a chewer at all! She's never chewed up anything besides the buddy belt. I love them, but I think I'll just take it as a sign that she didn't like it. I've ordered her a Susan Lanci harness, collar, and leash in puppy pink. We LOVE the harness and collar we bought from you! I got her a step in harness this time to see how we like it.


I can't wait to see your new SL items, please share them with us!! The step ins are really nice, great choice! I'm so glad you love the SL stuff from me. 

I wanted to get her a size 1 but I didn't wanna spend $45. 
She's growing so fast, it's unreal!! She will be a size 2 in no time. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

ljwilson said:


> Then it definitely makes sense to get a size 2! They are too expensive to get one for her just to grow right out of.
> 
> The weird things is that Chloe isn't a chewer at all! She's never chewed up anything besides the buddy belt. I love them, but I think I'll just take it as a sign that she didn't like it. I've ordered her a Susan Lanci harness, collar, and leash in puppy pink. We LOVE the harness and collar we bought from you! I got her a step in harness this time to see how we like it.


You'll love the step-in! It's finally getting warm enough for Odie to walk without a sweater so we've been using our SL. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

TLI said:


> Those are beautiful!!! Great taste!!!
> 
> Yeah, I agree. I've never seen the BB's in person, but judging by the pics with the measuring tape, a size 2 would swallow 2 lbs. She will probably grow into it, though. Looks like most of the 4/5 lbers. wear a size 2. The size 1 would probably even be big on her now.


Thank you T!! Leo is 4.5lbs but I like the 3 on him better, the arm holes on the 2 are so small, it's impossible to fit over a hoodie or sweater. He can wear a 2 on the 4th home but I don't like the way it looks, I prefer the 2nd or 3rd hole for perfect fit. But Leo is very furry too so that might add some chest bulk!! 

I really wonder if she's 2lb for real? She was 14 ounces at 7.5 weeks, and now at 11.5 weeks that would make her 32 ounces?? Seems like a huge jump????


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thank you T!! Leo is 4.5lbs but I like the 3 on him better, the arm holes on the 2 are so small, it's impossible to fit over a hoodie or sweater. He can wear a 2 on the 4th home but I don't like the way it looks, I prefer the 2nd or 3rd hole for perfect fit. But Leo is very furry too so that might add some chest bulk!!
> 
> I really wonder if she's 2lb for real? She was 14 ounces at 7.5 weeks, and now at 11.5 weeks that would make her 32 ounces?? Seems like a huge jump????
> 
> ...


Yeah, if he has a stouter build, that would explain it. Even at 4/5 lbs., their chest measurement can vary an inch or so due to build. If they use them over clothes, it's definitely nice to have some room so that it's comfy for them. 

Just judging by pics, I'd guess her weight around 1 1/2 to 2 lbs. So I'm guessing your scale is close. It's crazy how fast some of them grow. On average a healthy Chi pup will gain 2/4 oz. a week until about 24/28 weeks. Then it slows down significantly. During growth spurts you may even see 4/6 oz. gain in a week. If she's about 2 lbs. now, she'll probably hit 4 1/2 to 5 lbs. mature. About Leo's size. If she's 1 1/2 lbs. now, she'll probably hit 4 lbs.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

TLI said:


> Yeah, if he has a stouter build, that would explain it. Even at 4/5 lbs., their chest measurement can vary an inch or so due to build. If they use them over clothes, it's definitely nice to have some room so that it's comfy for them.
> 
> Just judging by pics, I'd guess her weight around 1 1/2 to 2 lbs. So I'm guessing your scale is close. It's crazy how fast some of them grow. On average a healthy Chi pup will gain 2/4 oz. a week until about 24/28 weeks. Then it slows down significantly. During growth spurts you may even see 4/6 oz. gain in a week. If she's about 2 lbs. now, she'll probably hit 4 1/2 to 5 lbs. mature. About Leo's size. If she's 1 1/2 lbs. now, she'll probably hit 4 lbs.


That's so crazy! She was charting 2.5-3lbs for the first 7 weeks! When I picked her up she was 8 ounces less than Leo at that same age. I guess we shall see what happens....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> That's so crazy! She was charting 2.5-3lbs for the first 7 weeks! When I picked her up she was 8 ounces less than Leo at that same age. I guess we shall see what happens....
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I have a friend that show breeds Chi's. Her family has been in it for many years. She said she has never had one follow the size chart. Before 12 weeks the chart is extremely inaccurate. If you start charting at 12 weeks, add 1 lb. to the charted weight and that will get you close. The chart is about 30+ years old. Mature weight is strictly genetics. You'll get the odd one out ocassionally. If the breeder knows their lines, they can pretty much give you a good guesstimate. You really don't see many adult Chi's under 3/3.5 lbs. A good breeder normally uses a 5/6 lb. bitch for breeding. Dad similar in size. Since they are striving for show dogs, under 4 lbs. mature isn't their goal, so to speak. They actually hope to not get the teenies, because they usually require round the clock care. Supplemental feeding, warmers, etc. And chances are they pick up somewhere and go on to mature about the size of their siblings. If you go with a BYB, which I know you didn't, there is no telling what you'll get. But many that mature out under 3 lbs. have some sort of health issue. Not all, but many. Even in spite of round the clock care when they are younger, they don't always live very long. :/


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

TLI said:


> I have a friend that show breeds Chi's. Her family has been in it for many years. She said she has never had one follow the size chart. Before 12 weeks the chart is extremely inaccurate. If you start charting at 12 weeks, add 1 lb. to the charted weight and that will get you close. The chart is about 30+ years old. Mature weight is strictly genetics. You'll get the odd one out ocassionally. If the breeder knows their lines, they can pretty much give you a good guesstimate. You really don't see many adult Chi's under 3/3.5 lbs. A good breeder normally uses a 5/6 lb. bitch for breeding. Dad similar in size. Since they are striving for show dogs, under 4 lbs. mature isn't their goal, so to speak. They actually hope to not get the teenies, because they usually require round the clock care. Supplemental feeding, warmers, etc. And chances are they pick up somewhere and go on to mature about the size of their siblings. If you go with a BYB, which I know you didn't, there is no telling what you'll get. But many that mature out under 3 lbs. have some sort of health issue. Not all, but many. Even in spite of round the clock care when they are younger, they don't always live very long. :/


Ya I definitely agree!! I definitely don't have the time for round the clock care, Bryan and I both work full time and we want to have kids too (one day). 
I was hoping she would be in the 3-4lb range. Leo ended up smaller than the chart, as did Lola but I still won't know for a long time. I love her so much, whether she is 3lbs or 6lbs. 
Mimi's brothers and sisters were all at least half a pound bigger than her when I picked her up. She was the runt but now she eats like a little piggy!! Lol. 
Her sister Penny was held back by the breeder to be a future mommy and Jennifer ended up having to list her for sale bc she's charting much smaller now. She was dead on what Leo would weigh even though I kinda doubted her so I will just have to wait and see how big Mimi gets! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Beautiful! I love her tag


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thanks girls!!
> 
> Jayda, I ordered Mimi a size 2 and it's huge on her!! She will probably fit it in a month or so. I had Bryan weigh her the other day holding her on a scale and it said 2.2lbs, which I thought was crazy and now that the size 2 bb is ginormous, I really don't think that's right. She had a vet appt Monday, can't wait to see how much she weighs!
> 
> ...


I hope the size 2 fits Willow ok :/


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

That's awesome!!! Love them all, I have never seen that purple splash around.
You did the right thing buying the size 2, Mimi will fit into it in no time you'll see.

Let us know how it goes at the Vet, wait Monday? here is holiday, when is easter there?
xox


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I love love that first one! They are all pretty!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Very pretty love those colors!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i Love the purple splash !!! love the other colors too !! is the purple splash nice and soft ? i may have to search for that color for Latte and Tootsie. Minnie wouldnt look good in that one i dont think, but she could wear the periwinkle while her sisters are wearing purple splash .

i have some buddy belts on the way. i ordered the noahs ark for each of my girls


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Woot, woot, I just paid for my x 6 - yes, I did say x 6 it was not a typo  Sniff, mine are all plain, boring cheapie ones  Still, they'll be the Rolls Royce out here in the Colonies.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> Woot, woot, I just paid for my x 6 - yes, I did say x 6 it was not a typo  Sniff, mine are all plain, boring cheapie ones  Still, they'll be the Rolls Royce out here in the Colonies.


6!!?!?!??


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

miuccias said:


> That's awesome!!! Love them all, I have never seen that purple splash around.
> You did the right thing buying the size 2, Mimi will fit into it in no time you'll see.
> 
> Let us know how it goes at the Vet, wait Monday? here is holiday, when is easter there?
> ...


I will def let everyone know! I'm more concerned with her slightly loose patellas, hopefully they're looking better. 
American Easter is next Sunday but the vet is open again on Monday. 
The purple splash is so cool, it's my favorite and it's the softest of the 3!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Ya I definitely agree!! I definitely don't have the time for round the clock care, Bryan and I both work full time and we want to have kids too (one day).
> I was hoping she would be in the 3-4lb range. Leo ended up smaller than the chart, as did Lola but I still won't know for a long time. I love her so much, whether she is 3lbs or 6lbs.
> Mimi's brothers and sisters were all at least half a pound bigger than her when I picked her up. She was the runt but now she eats like a little piggy!! Lol.
> Her sister Penny was held back by the breeder to be a future mommy and Jennifer ended up having to list her for sale bc she's charting much smaller now. She was dead on what Leo would weigh even though I kinda doubted her so I will just have to wait and see how big Mimi gets!
> ...


I hear ya girl! It can get time consuming, and also costly if you run into health issues. If your breeder has been breeding for awhile, using the same lines, you are pretty safe assuming she'll be somewhere near Mom, Dad & sibling sized. Runts often end up the biggest adult in the litter. She's still a small tike for almost 12 weeks, so I'd say you're safe in knowing she won't exceed 5 lbs. She's an absolute little doll, so you are guaranteed a beauty.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

AussieLass said:


> Woot, woot, I just paid for my x 6 - yes, I did say x 6 it was not a typo  Sniff, mine are all plain, boring cheapie ones  Still, they'll be the Rolls Royce out here in the Colonies.


Wow 6 all at once!! Ouch! I usually buy in batches of 3! Lol. But mine won't be getting anymore for a long time with the exception of Mimi since she only has one. The other brats have 3 each. The new ones cost me a small fortune. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> i Love the purple splash !!! love the other colors too !! is the purple splash nice and soft ? i may have to search for that color for Latte and Tootsie. Minnie wouldnt look good in that one i dont think, but she could wear the periwinkle while her sisters are wearing purple splash .
> 
> i have some buddy belts on the way. i ordered the noahs ark for each of my girls


Elaine, that's my favorite too! It's the softest bb I have except for the 3 old luxury editions that were from a couple seasons ago. I love that Mimi can wear pretty much anything with it. 
Periwinkle and purple splash would look amazing together! I have to check out Noah's ark! What color is it?!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

TLI said:


> I hear ya girl! It can get time consuming, and also costly if you run into health issues. If your breeder has been breeding for awhile, using the same lines, you are pretty safe assuming she'll be somewhere near Mom, Dad & sibling sized. Runts often end up the biggest adult in the litter. She's still a small tike for almost 12 weeks, so I'd say you're safe in knowing she won't exceed 5 lbs. She's an absolute little doll, so you are guaranteed a beauty.


Thanks T! She is a little gem (usually). Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

ohhhhh, now that i know the purple splash is very soft, i really want it bad . 

Noahs Ark is very limited from what i understand. it is a cherry red color background with little grey animals . 


click on the buddy belt and then you can see the little grey animals 
( and the lady at wetnose said it was soft ... not as soft as the periwinkle or the gold , but still soft )

http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/yhst-27934504409560_2254_48090290


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> ohhhhh, now that i know the purple splash is very soft, i really want it bad .
> 
> Noahs Ark is very limited from what i understand. it is a cherry red color background with little grey animals .
> 
> ...


Oooohhhh! I've seen that and wondered why it was called Noah's ark bc I thought it was leopard!! Lol. Silly me, it's tiny animals! I love it!!! Good choice. Now I want it too. But I have to say NO!! Haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

Loves these colors! Where did you get them?
Hoping to see pics of them on your pups...


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

PiaOnomato said:


> Loves these colors! Where did you get them?
> Hoping to see pics of them on your pups...


Thank you! I ordered them through a local boutique but they should all be available on the buddy belt website or wetnosedogboutique.com. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thank you! I ordered them through a local boutique but they should all be available on the buddy belt website or wetnosedogboutique.com.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


i just looked at wetnoseboutique and they dont have the purple splash. i dont think i saw it on the buddy belt website either  . they did have a color called splash that was really pretty but only in limited sizes and not the sizes i need . oh, well .... maybe just as well since minnie and tootsie have 2 buddy belts right now and one on the way, so 3 is enough for now. and latte has 2 but doesnt go on walks as much


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I haven't seen that purple splash on my travels in buddy belts land, just the regular splash. I love how everyone is getting them! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

AussieLass said:


> Woot, woot, I just paid for my x 6 - yes, I did say x 6 it was not a typo  Sniff, mine are all plain, boring cheapie ones  Still, they'll be the Rolls Royce out here in the Colonies.


What colours did you end up ordering? I was about to order the black but the shipping was going to be higher (as expected). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Beautiful harnesses - the colours and designs are gorgeous!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Krystal - unlike the BB's Pros, I just got the 2 blues, 2 pinks, dk brown & natural (incase little boy grows out of sz 1 & needs a 2).

Krystal - you're in Canada, it should've been $11 or less?

Elaine, I thought I saw "Purple Splash" on the BB website?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

AussieLass said:


> Krystal - unlike the BB's Pros, I just got the 2 blues, 2 pinks, dk brown & natural (incase little boy grows out of sz 1 & needs a 2).
> 
> Krystal - you're in Canada, it should've been $11 or less?
> 
> Elaine, I thought I saw "Purple Splash" on the BB website?


no, i looked and looked on the buddy belt site and i couldnt find any spash , ( purple splash or regular splash ). i saw the noahs ark on there about a week ago and now its not there either. :dontknow:


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Ah, when I was looking at the "shop" part last night it said something at the very top of the page about some being removed & the site would be updated over the next week - what week that was I don't know, it may've already been updated & they forgot to remove that text ?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I think their site is undergoing maintenance so a lot of thing are missing?? Give it a few days and look again!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

AussieLass said:


> Krystal - unlike the BB's Pros, I just got the 2 blues, 2 pinks, dk brown & natural (incase little boy grows out of sz 1 & needs a 2).
> 
> Krystal - you're in Canada, it should've been $11 or less?
> 
> Elaine, I thought I saw "Purple Splash" on the BB website?


It ended up coming to about $50 for the size 3 so I figured I may as well just order the fancy one I had my eye on from a website. You better post pics once you get them! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

